

CERN experiments put Standard Model to stringent test - Shivetya
http://press.web.cern.ch/press-releases/2013/07/cern-experiments-put-standard-model-stringent-test

======
Create
just for the record and to please the prospective downvoting mob, here is a
warning to any non-westerner members:

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y) [where Y>X]

source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693
[http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264](http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264)

FYI @CERN they do store all your emails indefinitely and do read them without
informing you (it is an international organization with its own "laws" and is
tax free). And they do use it when manipulating (against) you. They aren't
above making use of private (ie. non-CERN) phones either.

